# Pandora Bracelets/Jewellery?? who here has one??



## tstar (Jun 25, 2009)

they are so addictive, filled mine up too quick!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 25, 2009)

gorgeous. A lot of my friends have them. I think they're cute and personal, but I don't think they fit my style. They're a lot more modern than my general look, you know?


----------



## tstar (Jun 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif gorgeous. A lot of my friends have them. I think they're cute and personal, but I don't think they fit my style. They're a lot more modern than my general look, you know? totally, my style is tons of silver jewellery and i dont like the traditional charm bracelets, so this suits me fine! gotta tone all my jewellery down for work next week when i start on dior xxx


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 25, 2009)

My aunt gave me one with 2 beads. I havent bought any beads yet, but I have seen some really cute ones. I just cant really afford to fill it all the way up yet, some of the beads are expensive. I look forward to being able to wear it one day though


----------



## tstar (Jun 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My aunt gave me one with 2 beads. I havent bought any beads yet, but I have seen some really cute ones. I just cant really afford to fill it all the way up yet, some of the beads are expensive. I look forward to being able to wear it one day though you can also fit these on pandora bracelets, they have the same threading system

Chamilia USA


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *tstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you can also fit these on pandora bracelets, they have the same threading system
Chamilia USA

Oh thanks. Those are cute.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think they're cute, it's not quite my style, but I do like them. I've started one for my friends 21st, I got her a bracelet and 5 beads, I think that's a nice start. I also got her the Pandora jewellery box, in pink.






For those who do have them, do you find that the clasp is hard to open? I have seen these little gadgets that Pandora make that you can buy to help you open them. Do you think it's worth getting one?


----------



## tstar (Jun 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think they're cute, it's not quite my style, but I do like them. I've started one for my friends 21st, I got her a bracelet and 5 beads, I think that's a nice start. I also got her the Pandora jewellery box, in pink.
http://zerbediamonds.com/items/pando...ybox_beige.jpg

For those who do have them, do you find that the clasp is hard to open? I have seen these little gadgets that Pandora make that you can buy to help you open them. Do you think it's worth getting one?

http://beadsandgifts.com.au/products...asp_opener.jpg

where is that box from?? i want one!!
the clasp is quite tricky to open (which is good really cos it wont just come open on its own!!) but the opener is something i will get when i have Â£Â£Â£ again cos i nearly always have nail polish on and it always chips it xxx

that is a lovely gift you are building for your friend, sure she will love it!!


----------



## Karren (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd love to get one!!


----------



## shannonsilk (Jun 26, 2009)

There are lots of pandora beads o n ebay. I odn't know what they cost reguarly, but I think you can get 5 for $2 or something. That is, if you like them.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 27, 2009)

tstar, I got the box from here, and they ship internationally too





I also had a look on ebay and they have a few boxes on there as well. Also when I googled lots of different jewellery sites seem to have them too.


----------



## tstar (Jun 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tstar, I got the box from here, and they ship internationally too




I also had a look on ebay and they have a few boxes on there as well. Also when I googled lots of different jewellery sites seem to have them too.

thanks hunny!! will have a look. xxx


----------



## margaret28 (Feb 18, 2010)

thats a beauty. I like it. How heavy is that?


----------



## missmaymay (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't have one, but they look cool!


----------



## womens shoes (Sep 6, 2010)

My aunt gave me one with 2 beads.


----------



## pandora520 (Dec 22, 2010)

wow ,so beautiful ! But I want to know how weight of  the bracelets ?


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 22, 2010)

they're quite heavy when they're full. The bracelet is a 'snake chain' type which is quite thick woven silver, and the beads themselves can be heavy, especially if they're gold, or have stones in them.

They probably weigh roughly the same as a standard tiffany bracelet with a dangling charm - difficult to get used to at first, but after a few months of wear you won't notice.


----------



## FranFran (Jan 6, 2011)

I have one of these, I find it really uncomfortable to wear and difficult to undo.

I now wear some of my charms on a necklace instead.


----------

